# What does your groomed poodle look like?



## BentleysMum (May 22, 2016)

I've been looking at all the different poodle clips and was curious to know what others poodles look like right after getting groomed.

Here's Bentley's first cut from the breeder:



5 months old:


Most recent: 
 

I do like the most recent one the most, but it only lasts a couple of weeks and then the hair around his face seems to irritate him, because his tears stains have gotten pretty bad. Took him to the groomer 4 weeks later to get the face trimmed but same thing within a couple of weeks the tears started to get worst. 

Planning to get his face shaved on his next groom to see if that'll help with the tear stains. So would love to see what everyone else's poodle looks like right after they got groomed. Possibly show your photo to the groomer if you don't mind.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Asher looks like this (pic from yesterday)








oh and this is his face right now 










Stryder has grown out from this pic a bit (I hope to groom him tomorrow and could get a new pic) but this was his last partial groom 









Other trims he's been in


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Molly was groomed 3 days before Xmas...........unfortunately it was a rainy day and her Topknot 'flopped' hahaha!!!! 
As far tear stains are concerned, you have to keep their face washed religiously(everyday!) and yes, it is MUCH easier when you keep the face shaved! I wash Molly's face and then run a fine flea comb thru to remove any eyebuggers that may be clinging. Because she is light I can wipe (carefully) under her eyes with a cotton pad soaked with hydrogen peroxide to keep her stains light. 
Teething time is the worst for tear stains. and also diet & allergies can play into it too.........with white and light dogs or black dogs there is eye cover 'make-up' to disguise them but I don't know if they have a color for brown or red dogs! Good Luck on that LOL!


----------



## BentleysMum (May 22, 2016)

MollyMuiMa, do you use anything to wash her face? I wash Bentley's face everyday, but only with a warm cloth, it helps with getting the eye boogers out, but the stains still there  

I've read mixed thoughts about tear stain eyedrops, so if possible, would rather avoid it.


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

Oh my word, Bently is adorable! It's a VERY different look, but I love a German trim on a male (shaved ears, short tail, crest, and shortish body). It would be interesting to see a Toy in a German!

I love the athletic, square poodle body shape (I also love boxers and dobes) and like clips that follow that pretty closely.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Still keeping it simple to maintain, yet acceptable for UKC conformation. With sister Luka at Purina Farms.


----------



## pudellvr (Dec 1, 2016)

Verve said:


> Oh my word, Bently is adorable! It's a VERY different look, but I love a German trim on a male (shaved ears, short tail, crest, and shortish body). It would be interesting to see a Toy in a German!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the athletic, square poodle body shape (I also love boxers and dobes) and like clips that follow that pretty closely.




I like the German look!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

BentleysMum said:


> MollyMuiMa, do you use anything to wash her face? I wash Bentley's face everyday, but only with a warm cloth, it helps with getting the eye boogers out, but the stains still there
> 
> I've read mixed thoughts about tear stain eyedrops, so if possible, would rather avoid it.


I wash her face with a whitening shampoo really diluted and use a soft toothbrush to scrub the stains......then a couple of times a week I use a product called #1 Systems Shazam Super Whitening Gel........but Molly is light so I don't think I'd use it on a red/apricot poodle (When she was a pup I washed her face 2x a day!) I think once you shave her face and keep it washed the new hair coming in should not be as stained..... I have tried the different kinds of eye wipes and they don't really work.....good old soap & water & diligence & a trimmer work just as well!:bathbaby:


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Slightly off topic, why do poodles cry? I notice tears, though not stains now, and don't see anything in the eyes to cause watering. It seems to be common on the forum. My non-poodle dogs didn't have watery eyes.


----------



## pudellvr (Dec 1, 2016)

scooterscout99 said:


> Slightly off topic, why do poodles cry? I notice tears, though not stains now, and don't see anything in the eyes to cause watering. It seems to be common on the forum. My non-poodle dogs didn't have watery eyes.




Not just poodles. Tears just show up more on lighter dogs. My aunts westie always has tear stains unless she fights it.


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

Would this be considered a German clip but with longer ears?


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey, I know that white poodle you posted Oshagc!!


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

bigpoodleperson said:


> Hey, I know that white poodle you posted Oshagc!!


Who is it? I'm sure I got it here  I've been saving pics of grooms I like for future reference.


----------



## BentleysMum (May 22, 2016)

scooterscout99 said:


> Slightly off topic, why do poodles cry? I notice tears, though not stains now, and don't see anything in the eyes to cause watering. It seems to be common on the forum. My non-poodle dogs didn't have watery eyes.


One breeder told me that watery eyes in poodles are a good sign because it means their eyes are working properly and getting rid of the irritant or debris. But I don't know whether she was being serious or it was her trying to sell me her poodles.


----------



## pudellvr (Dec 1, 2016)

That sounded like bull hockey.


----------



## BrooklynBonnie (Jan 16, 2015)

Scooterscout99 - Chuui had very wet eyes when she came home at 5mo - the tear trails went all the way down the sides of her face! I had never seen such wet eyes on a dog. But not even 2 weeks later, I realized her eyes had completely dried up. I think it was the food quality in her case - her breeder had her on a food that was not as high quality as what we feed her.

And for my poodles look after a groom, here is a picture of them from yesterday, after coming home from the groomer. It's a very simple cut and sort of boring when I think about it.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Tear stains happen when the tear ducts are too tiny to be able to drain the tears, so the excess that can't be drained away come out on the face. In some cases the tear ducts are plugged. When the tears sit on the hair and near the eyes, bacteria is attracted to it and that is what produces the reddish color. I like keeping the face shaved, as there's less hair to hold that moisture. With Matisse, he use to have very bad tear stains. In fact one member, who fortunately is banned now, said he looked like he had blood coming out of his eyes and that it was his breeder's fault. She was so complimentary. It's very common in small dogs to have small tear ducts...too small to carry away the normal tears that are produced. Now, Matisse seems to have grown out of it. He rarely has any tear staining but occasionally, a little mild case of it. 

I've tried many products and most of them didn't work. Angel Eyes worked for a time, but being that it has antibiotic in it, eventually, the bacteria probably becomes immune and it stops being effective. That is what I experienced. People will swear by all kinds of things. And all you can do is try things. I'm very careful about what my dogs ingest or what chemicals I put on them. So, do your due diligence and then maybe down the road, he'll grow out of it like Matisse did. Maybe the tear ducts got bigger or maybe there was some kind of blockage that opened up. Who knows? But I think keeping the hair shaved helps. 

Anyhow, Bentley is as cute as a button. I just smiled a huge smile when I saw his picture. What a nice little fella he is! He's got that adorable puppy hair and I just want to squeeze him. I enjoy seeing all your dogs. I use to dislike the German clip and now I like it a lot. Funny how we can change our minds. 

Here's Matisse after being groomed. It's an older picture. But I sort of do something like this usually. It doesn't have a name though. Maybe..."Carrie's clip." Haha. It's kind of the wind blown look. lol. I am loving the short ears, though I don't shave them completely. I use the shortest attachment comb and leave a little teensy bit of wavy adorableness on their ears.



I don't have any recent pictures but here's an older one of Maurice. I'm not sure if he was just groomed or not. LOL. But it shows how he likes the wind blown look too. haha. :act-up:


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Verve said:


> Oh my word, Bently is adorable! It's a VERY different look, but I love a German trim on a male (shaved ears, short tail, crest, and shortish body). It would be interesting to see a Toy in a German!
> 
> *I love the athletic, square poodle body shape (I also love boxers and dobes) and like clips that follow that pretty closely*.



Yep, me too...love their compact, square builds. I had a Dobe and watching him move was real eye candy. And so are the Poodles...their gait is wonderful and springy. The Dobermans move beautifully and with such power without losing that extreme agility.


----------



## mimi4neeyah (May 22, 2015)

here is Oliver after his groom, my problem is that I attended grooming school in N Y over 20 years ago and I seem stuck on the old styles. I love grooming him , we take our time no rush and it's helped so much with bonding since he is an older rescue.


----------



## mjpa (Dec 11, 2016)

I love that little mustache thing you gave Oliver. So handsome!


----------



## LittleAussiePoodle (Jun 2, 2016)

Hendrix has been in several clips. 
First, he came to me in a normal Miami, but without poms, and I left it like that for some time, before it got really long and I cut him into some kind of weird short all over cut, but with longer cheeks. Then after the poodle cut grew on me, I cut his face short and started to grow out his tail and topknot again. I kept that cut up until maybe 2 months ago now (?), when the ears got way too thick and long and started to mat faster than I could brush them clear.
I cut him into a model on the German cut, which has been my favourite so far. I kept that up until very recently, but let the ears grow a bit longer, mostly because they were a pain to do and he hated having them done.
On Christmas eve I cut him into a reference cut (a very short version of what I want to grow him into, mostly for myself so I know what to clip, because it's summer here) on something similar to a lion cut.
I generally let his coat get to about an inch or two long then shave it down again, leaving his topknot and tail pom. All of these photos are taken right after a new trim.

My current plan is to grow his torso, forelegs, and hind leg poms into the trim I've cut out, and start keeping his ears short again. I mostly just cut whatever I think looks cute, and mess it all up again so I can grow it back into something new and different. I'm not one to stick with the same style, but I will never have a long face or tail again. Never again.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

He has just the cutest face! Of course I like your intended trim, cuz other than the short ears and Topknot it's how Molly has been groomed since she was a youngster LOL! (also her 'jacket' starts at just below her ribcage......) I like it!:beauty: I like how you are keeping his jacket shorter like a bolero, it suits his body!


----------



## LittleAussiePoodle (Jun 2, 2016)

Thanks so much! 
I'll be honest when I say that I was reminded of Molly when I did it. She looks awesome, the really short hind is unique and striking (but god knows how you can take care of that much fur, I can't even be bothered to brush my hair half the time). I was half way through a cut and it was kind of spur of the moment but I have gotten a lot of compliments on it even at how short it is now.
I was a bit worried I took it up too far but it looks really nice on him, the line being at the bottom of his ribcage would have made him look pretty weird. The whole point of it is to show off how light and fit he is while keeping some curls (and also no trimming the bottom of the legs, which always makes him look stupid). When he's long he looks like a mammoth and when I shave him down all over he looks tiny, it drives me insane when it comes time to shave him.
I may still have it a tad further down, that's up to how it looks a bit longer, but I really like it so far. Side note, I brushed out Henny's tail this morning and I was really shocked, I had no idea how thick and long it had gotten! It's 12cm (4.7 inches), which is insane. I guess I have been growing it for months, but I only just realised that it's like as big as his head now. I love how in my signature his tail is to the bone and now it could smother me in my sleep.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

When they are not being shown, I keep my dogs in a simple short clip with a topknot, longish ears and tail. I prefer having the ears blend into the top knot as shown in the first 2 pictures of Sam (puppy, adult). Michelle, his groomer and handler, prefers the ears to be set off from the top knot as shown in the 3rd and 4th pictures. The last 3 pictures show Sam in a longer cut for showing. The 5th and 6th pictures show Sam in a puppy cut at AKC shows. The 7th picture is Sam at a recent UKC show.


----------



## bethp262 (Jan 2, 2017)

I love seeing these pics! Here is a pic of my last poodle, Walter.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Here are a couple of Atticus's many different styles.









Yuki is currently in a German


----------



## Michele (Jan 20, 2015)

AUGUST and JUNE holiday grooming.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Noelle is back in a Miami after being in a weird looking half adult/half puppy hair lamb trim. I couldn't take the weirdness and trimmed her short again.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

I am still a computer dimwit. I have never figured out how to put pics on the web, other than in a couple of sites and then promptly forgot again. 

So I will go by what looks most like my spoo - hey Peppersb - my spoo looks very much like yours. I usually keep him pretty much like #2 but with a rounder poof tail. But occasionally the groomer forgets and does his ears like #3, and my spoo almost always has a ball in his mouth with that perky expression! Oh, and mine has about a 1 inch beard under the front of his chin I have to wash it every time he eats.

As to the tear stains. Since we have gone totally raw several years ago we have had no more staining. Wonder if it is the food?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

The first two pics are Journey - one in a Miami, one in a continental. The next two are Quincy. He is a very laid back dude but despises having his feet clipped, so rather than fight with him I give him paddy paws. I love them because they remind me of panda bear feet. The next two are Naomi, in a show puppy trim. The next three are Pearl - two in a very practical utility trim in prep for her babies which arrived a few days after she was groomed, and one in her show puppy trim. And the last one is Belle, a puppy we bred who lives in Arizona. She hikes a lot, so the kennel clip is very practical for her.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I'd love a closeup of Quincey's feet, Abbey tolerates me shaving her feet but she really hates it. Great photos and examples of different cuts.


----------



## mimi4neeyah (May 22, 2015)

Here are Olivier's feet.


----------



## mimi4neeyah (May 22, 2015)

And another .


----------

